# Bypass graft with cryoperserved saphenous vein



## RainyDaze (Mar 26, 2010)

Surgeon performed Left Femoral Anterior Tibial bypass graft using cryopreserved vein.

Should I code this 35566 (vein) or 35666 (other than vein).  I'm inclined to choose the 35666 other than vein, but it isn't a synthetic graft it is a donor graft.

Has anyone coded this before?

Thanks, Lori


----------



## lisammy (Mar 29, 2010)

I am going to have to agree with you on that one, even it is vein it isn't autogenous and so I would be with you and code it 35666.


----------

